# Congragulations Graydoom!!



## Wicht

Many of you may not be aware, but Graydoom is the #1 poster on this board, having logged over 70 posts today in a massive effort of marathon proportions. 

For those not aware, this board has a page to keep track of that sort of thing ... Top Ten Posters 

anyways, once more, congragulations GD


----------



## graydoom

Thanks Wicht!

And for those who don't know, Wicht just became the #2 poster with that post .

I think both Wicht and I need to find something to do with ourselves .


----------



## MythandLore

*What's all this about now?*



			
				graydoom said:
			
		

> *Thanks Wicht!
> 
> And for those who don't know, Wicht just became the #2 poster with that post .
> 
> I think both Wicht and I need to find something to do with ourselves . *




Umm... Congragulations!
OMG! 115 post!

Wicht your #2 with 111 post!?
OMG! You guys are sick!!

Holy Crud! I'm on the list at number 10?
How did I get on this list?
There must be something wrong with me?


----------



## graydoom

*Re: What's all this about now?*



			
				MythandLore said:
			
		

> *Umm... Congragulations!
> OMG! 115 post!
> 
> Wicht your #2 with 111 post!?
> OMG! You guys are sick!!
> 
> Holy Crud! I'm on the list at number 10?
> How did I get on this list?
> There must be something wrong with me?  *




Heh, hello there #9 .

Though Piratecat is closing in on you .


----------



## MythandLore

*Re: Re: What's all this about now?*



			
				graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heh, hello there #9 .
> 
> Though Piratecat is closing in on you . *




I was 10, I guess I moved up?


----------



## Wicht

*Re: What's all this about now?*



			
				MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> Wicht your #2 with 111 post!?
> OMG! You guys are sick!!
> *




Actually a lot of mine (and Graydooms) post count today comes from the chess game we've been playing over in fight club 

Hardly what I would consider a twisted past-time


----------



## graydoom

Yeah, Fight Club really inflates one's post count. Just a couple chess games or adventures can take hundreds of posts.

Of course, threads like this inflate the post count even more . I blame Wicht for that .


----------



## MythandLore

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually a lot of mine (and Graydooms) post count today comes from the chess game we've been playing over in fight club
> 
> Hardly what I would consider a twisted past-time  *





			
				graydoom said:
			
		

> *Yeah, Fight Club really inflates one's post count. Just a couple chess games or adventures can take hundreds of posts.
> 
> Of course, threads like this inflate the post count even more . I blame Wicht for that . *




Chess on the board to bring up your post count???
You guys are sick! 
This is why post counts are so meningless.


----------



## Quickbeam

**chuckles**

You guys crack me up!  I wasted a few hours by not retrieving my access code after registering my new username this morning...and then I stupidly decided to take my wife to lunch.  I could easily be in the forties or fifties right now if I wasn't such a slacker  .


----------



## Gilthanas_Galanodel

Hi,
Hmm I'm 154 in the list (though it will go up with this post), still there is a chance I can catch up.
Cya


----------



## Quickbeam

Oh, and then I spent like, 15-20 minutes deciding on a avatar.  I figured 'S' is for Scorch, so that would suit me just fine.  However, my wife wanted me to use the big ol' dragon near the end of the options list.


----------



## Wicht

Scorch said:
			
		

> *Oh, and then I spent like, 15-20 minutes deciding on a avatar.  I figured 'S' is for Scorch, so that would suit me just fine.  However, my wife wanted me to use the big ol' dragon near the end of the options list. *




Is that all  - I spent like 30 minutes yesterday going through every single avatar - picked one I liked and then found out that it was identical to the one PC had picked.  So I was forced to go through them again to get the current one.


----------



## graydoom

*Re: *chuckles**



			
				Scorch said:
			
		

> *You guys crack me up!  I wasted a few hours by not retrieving my access code after registering my new username this morning...and then I stupidly decided to take my wife to lunch.  I could easily be in the forties or fifties right now if I wasn't such a slacker  . *




Thanks! I'm glad we're doing some good . Now stop slacking, you!


----------



## Psychotic Jim

Just posting to increase my count.  Move along... nothing toe see here...








Shoo...





Go away....




Okay if you're still here, what do you think is the meaning of life?


----------



## Wicht

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Chess on the board to bring up your post count???
> You guys are sick!
> *




It is mere coincedence that chess also increases post count - I play for the thrill of the game  
.
.
.
.
Post like this on the other hand are entirely about upping the score


----------



## graydoom

Psychotic Jim said:
			
		

> *Okay if you're still here, what do you think is the meaning of life? *




42, duh!


----------



## Superman

Scorch said:
			
		

> *Oh, and then I spent like, 15-20 minutes deciding on a avatar.  I figured 'S' is for Scorch, so that would suit me just fine.  However, my wife wanted me to use the big ol' dragon near the end of the options list. *




You have my S.
S doesn't stand for Scorched.
Why do you really have my S?
Are you trying to be like me?


----------



## MythandLore

Scorch said:
			
		

> *Oh, and then I spent like, 15-20 minutes deciding on a avatar.  I figured 'S' is for Scorch, so that would suit me just fine.  However, my wife wanted me to use the big ol' dragon near the end of the options list. *






			
				Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is that all  - I spent like 30 minutes yesterday going through every single avatar - picked one I liked and then found out that it was identical to the one PC had picked.  So I was forced to go through them again to get the current one. *




I spent over an hour going thur every Avatar on the board then another finding then touching up my avatar.
I really like it though!
It's a raven if you can't tell.


----------



## Dave G

_...and I repeat!_


*THIS IS NOT A CONTEST!!!*

_I should say it again..._


I must be getting curmudgeonly in my old age... you whippersnappers need to get off my lawn! *shakes his cane*


----------



## Superman

BillyBeanbag said:
			
		

> *
> I must be getting curmudgeonly in my old age... you whippersnappers need to get off my lawn! *shakes his cane* *




LOL!


----------



## Wicht

BillyBeanbag said:
			
		

> *
> ...and I repeat!
> 
> 
> THIS IS NOT A CONTEST!!!
> *




says you


----------



## Quickbeam

Superman said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You have my S.
> S doesn't stand for Scorched.
> Why do you really have my S?
> Are you trying to be like me?  *




Are you certain?!?
Perhaps I'll change my avatar to a bit of kryptonite then  .
Funny thing is, I almost registered as Superman because it's the nickname I use for my son.  Alas, you are Superman and I only have an 'S' logo.


----------



## Quickbeam

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I spent over an hour going thur every Avatar on the board then another finding then touching up my avatar.
> I really like it though!
> It's a raven if you can't tell.  *




I guess I'm just quick at eliminating "stuff" I don't much care for.  I may still custom design an Avatar before the weekend's out.
BTW, that's a lovely raven.


----------



## MythandLore

Scorch said:
			
		

> *I guess I'm just quick at eliminating "stuff" I don't much care for.  I may still custom design an Avatar before the weekend's out.
> *



I can't wait to see it!
I think it's really neat that we can make all these avatars now.


			
				Scorch said:
			
		

> *BTW, that's a lovely raven. *



Thank you, I very happy with it so far.


----------



## graydoom

I choose my avatar by going through the random pictures I have on my hard drive and choosing the one I thought was coolest.


----------



## Psychotic Jim

graydoom said:
			
		

> *I choose my avatar by going through the random pictures I have on my hard drive and choosing the one I thought was coolest. *




Uhhhmmm.  pardon me for asking, but what exactly is it a picture of- my eyes aren't the best exactly...


----------



## Quickbeam

graydoom said:
			
		

> *I choose my avatar by going through the random pictures I have on my hard drive and choosing the one I thought was coolest. *




How do I use a picture already saved in my hard drive?


----------



## MythandLore

Scorch said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How do I use a picture already saved in my hard drive? *




make sure it's 64x64 pixels or less and 5k or under.
Then you can upload in in you "user cp" menu.


----------



## MythandLore

Click the 'user cp' purple button in at the top right of the page.
Then click 'edit options' link at the top.
Scroll to the bottom and click 'change avatar'
Scroll to the bottom and 'upload' it to the server and your done.


----------



## graydoom

Psychotic Jim said:
			
		

> *Uhhhmmm.  pardon me for asking, but what exactly is it a picture of- my eyes aren't the best exactly... *



It's a Dark Archon, a unit from the RTS computer game StarCraft: Brood War.



> _Originally posted by Scorch_
> *How do I use a picture already saved in my hard drive?*



Click user cp, click Edit Options, scroll down to Avatars and click Change Avatar, then scroll down and click the button that says "Choose".


----------



## Wicht

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *make sure it's 64x64 pixels or less and 5k or under.
> Then you can upload in in you "user cp" menu. *




Thats good to know


----------



## Quickbeam

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> make sure it's 64x64 pixels or less and 5k or under.
> Then you can upload in in you "user cp" menu. *




I'll fidget with the picture I like most, and have it ready to post tomorrow...hopefully  .  Your patience will be rewarded.

Any idea whether it will alter the Avatar on my existing posts?


----------



## MythandLore

Scorch said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll fidget with the picture I like most, and have it ready to post tomorrow...hopefully  .  Your patience will be rewarded.
> 
> Any idea whether it will alter the Avatar on my existing posts? *




Yes, it will auto change, like sigs do now.


----------



## Upper_Krust

I think I have the most posts for anyone whos _nom de plume_ begins with the letter U.


----------



## MythandLore

Upper_Krust said:
			
		

> *I think I have the most posts for anyone whos nom de plume begins with the letter U.  *




lol!
Hey UK, are you going to make a Avatar for yourself?
The posiblities for you are numerous.


----------



## Upper_Krust

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *lol!
> Hey UK, are you going to make a Avatar for yourself?
> The possiblities for you are numerous.  *




I was a bit upset they didn't have an Avatar Avatar.


----------



## graydoom

Scorch said:
			
		

> *I'll fidget with the picture I like most, and have it ready to post tomorrow...hopefully  .  Your patience will be rewarded.
> 
> Any idea whether it will alter the Avatar on my existing posts? *



Hope to see a cool picture from you soon!
And just like .sigs, avatars are retroactively changed. If these boards are like the old boards, every thread gets updated every time somebody posts in the thread or edits a post in the thread. But that was the old boards... these boards might auto-update even if no one posts in a thread.


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

well, i have more posts today than i did yesterday . . .

ya gotta start somewhere, and we all start with zero


----------



## Terraism

*Not that I'd normally be a party to this...*

But as of this post - I better type fast - I'm #10!


----------



## Wicht

*Re: Not that I'd normally be a party to this...*



			
				Terraism said:
			
		

> *But as of this post - I better type fast - I'm #10!   *




Congragulations - welcome to the club...


----------



## graydoom

*Re: Not that I'd normally be a party to this...*



			
				Terraism said:
			
		

> *But as of this post - I better type fast - I'm #10!   *



Welcome, fellow person with too much time on your hands!


----------



## Terraism

*Re: Re: Not that I'd normally be a party to this...*



			
				graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> Welcome, fellow person with too much time on your hands! *



All of this wonderful 3-day weekend!  

See, we were going to get together tomorrow night, but, apparently we're not, after some vicious infighting between friends.  Guess that just leaves me with more time here then, huh?  Exams are over, so I don't even have homework hanging over my head!


----------



## MythandLore

*Re: Re: Re: Not that I'd normally be a party to this...*



			
				Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Congragulations - welcome to the club... *





			
				graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> Welcome, fellow person with too much time on your hands! *






			
				Terraism said:
			
		

> *All of this wonderful 3-day weekend!
> 
> See, we were going to get together tomorrow night, but, apparently we're not, after some vicious infighting between friends.  Guess that just leaves me with more time here then, huh?  Exams are over, so I don't even have homework hanging over my head! *




I wonder how fast you guys are going to reach 1000.
A week? Less?
Freaks.


----------



## Eosin the Red

I dont think I COUNT


----------



## A2Z

Upper_Krust said:
			
		

> *I think I have the most posts for anyone whos nom de plume begins with the letter U.  *




I have the most posts out of the A's. What do I win?

[Edit: Oh, wait. No I don't. I'm second ]


----------



## Eosin the Red

Oh, I do have an unusual avatar.


----------



## graydoom

I dunno, but I think I just _might_ have the most posts of the "g"s.

 

Cool avatar, Eosin!


----------



## Wicht

You might at that - but the board is young, give the others time...

speaking of which - I know you are pulling ahead now - but just wait a week...


----------



## Eosin the Red

BTW - I am a RN at poison control. Mr Yuks *Secret* origin.

How appropriate!


 
Aren't I cool.


----------



## graydoom

Wicht said:
			
		

> *You might at that - but the board is young, give the others time...
> 
> speaking of which - I know you are pulling ahead now - but just wait a week...  *




I expect that I'll slow down... unless, of course, I start up a couple more chess games!

Muahaahhaha!


----------



## Dalenthas

You people are evil! Just because my dad was using the comp all day and I couldn't get on you pulled far ahead of me! That is so totally not fair!

BTW, is there an easy way to tell your rank in terms of # of posts?


----------



## Dalenthas

Nevermind, I don't think 5 posts counts in the ranking system


----------



## Wicht

Dalenthas said:
			
		

> *Nevermind, I don't think 5 posts counts in the ranking system *




Actually it does...

Go to members, wait for it to load, click on Top 10 posters and from there you can go to page after page of posters ranked in order of # of posts...


----------



## el-remmen

Thankfully, as a mod my post count zooms up constantly - maybe only the BASTARDS in the Fight Club post more than a mod does.

I mean, every time I post  something like this, saying "this belongs in the meta forum"  BOOM!  I get another post counted.


----------



## graydoom

Awww, but it was fun to have this in General. It sucked more unwary people in!


----------



## Wicht

hey cool - a thread I started got slided on over to another forum - thats a first for me


----------



## graydoom

200


----------



## Darkness

Yeah, Nemm, and since you're not only a Mod, but also a YB! player... 

Anyway, Colonel Hardisson, Caliban and Piratecat will 0wn us all in the end...


----------



## Wicht

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Yeah, Nemm, and since you're not only a Mod, but also a YB! player...
> 
> Anyway, Colonel Hardisson, Caliban and Piratecat will 0wn us all in the end...  *




I'll have you know that on the old boards my YB activity was giving me 50+ posts a day... 

I was well on my way to catching up to PC and Caliban.


----------



## Quickbeam

*As promised...*

Here's my new avatar folks.
I love the image, but it's a shame that I had to reduce it so much to fit into the 64x64 pixel requirement -- but what are ya gonna do?

I will miss the Superman/Scorch 'S' and may go back to it from time to time, the new image sends chills down my spine!  After all, is there anything in the world more frightening than a clown gone bad?


----------



## graydoom

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Anyway, Colonel Hardisson, Caliban and Piratecat will 0wn us all in the end...  *



Nah. Wicht was up to 3000 posts and still going up before the switch. He would have caught up to even Caliban eventually.


BTW, I like your new avatar, Scorch.


----------



## Morrus

graydoom said:
			
		

> *Yeah, Fight Club really inflates one's post count.  *




Hee, hee 

Not any more, it doesn't!!


----------



## Quickbeam

graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> 
> BTW, I like your new avatar, Scorch. *




Thank you very much!!
I also have a few moving logos that I'm considering, but the evil, fiery clown suits me just fine for now.  Besides, I'm not sure how those moving pictures would look after modifying them to fit the required format.
And there's always that Superman/Scorch 'S'...


----------



## graydoom

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hee, hee
> 
> Not any more, it doesn't!! *




Hey! What happened, do Fight Club posts not get included in the post count any more?


----------



## Wicht

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hee, hee
> 
> Not any more, it doesn't!! *


----------



## Wicht

Is there actually a valid reason for doing this to fight club members Morrus?


----------



## Darkness

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hee, hee
> 
> Not any more, it doesn't!! *



The new boards sure have _a lot_ of extremely customizable options, it seems...


----------



## graydoom

Darkness said:
			
		

> *The new boards sure have a lot of extremely customizable options, it seems... *




We're being oppressed .


----------



## Wicht

You know what is disturbing is even with Fight Club post turned off, Graydoom was still at #1 and I dropped down to #4 from #2.

I hadn't realized I had posted that much already outside of fight club.


----------



## A2Z

Geez Garydoom! With over 300 posts and Fight Club not even counting. What would your post count be with FC turned on? When do you find time to eat?


----------



## Wicht

Actually GD's current count includes fight club which has been turned back on.

He still had like 260 or so without it however.


----------



## A2Z

Wicht said:
			
		

> *Actually GD's current count includes fight club which has been turned back on.
> 
> He still had like 260 or so without it however. *




Ah! Well that makes me feel better. sort of. I guess I should start posting if I want to make the top ten.


----------



## Wicht

over 80 would put you in the top 20 already would be my guess - I haven't actually checked out the list today that closely.  I was #4 with around 120.


----------



## A2Z

Woo Hoo! I am in the top ten. *I rock!!* I'm even above Nem and Contact.  I'd like to thank the academy...


----------



## graydoom

A2Z said:
			
		

> *Geez Garydoom! With over 300 posts and Fight Club not even counting. What would your post count be with FC turned on? When do you find time to eat?  *




I estimate that I have about 230 posts outside of Fight Club. At least 50 of those are probably here in Meta.

I estimate that Wicht has about 130 posts outside of Fight Club. At least 60 of those are probably here in Meta.

And what is this "eating" thing I here referred to? And while you're at it, could you tell me what "sleeping" is too?


----------



## A2Z

graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I estimate that I have about 230 posts outside of Fight Club. At least 50 of those are probably here in Meta.
> 
> I estimate that Wicht has about 130 posts outside of Fight Club. At least 60 of those are probably here in Meta.
> 
> And what is this "eating" thing I here referred to? And while you're at it, could you tell me what "sleeping" is too? *




Until your posts start consisting of giberish you don't have to worry about either of those.


----------



## graydoom

A2Z said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Until your posts start consisting of giberish you don't have to worry about either of those.  *




Rhrgs aljkjd eiuoixz xcvn, meiovns fqwe? Agjreuo gjneit iui!!! HURHAKK!

And congrats on getting into the top 10, you freak . I always knew that you didn't know what sleeping or eating were either!


----------



## Wicht

graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I estimate that I have about 230 posts outside of Fight Club. At least 50 of those are probably here in Meta.
> 
> I estimate that Wicht has about 130 posts outside of Fight Club. At least 60 of those are probably here in Meta.
> 
> And what is this "eating" thing I here referred to? And while you're at it, could you tell me what "sleeping" is too? *




I would have more if I posted in Rules - but I find I don't normally have more to add so I don't


----------



## A2Z

graydoom said:
			
		

> *And congrats on getting into the top 10, you freak . I always knew that you didn't know what sleeping or eating were either! *




Heh! Thanks! 

Me = Freak


----------

